# Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II]

## baldeante

In order to have dma in my hard drive i need support for Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II] in the kernel but i can't seem to find it.

I have kernel "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.31-r1" and as far as i can find in the internet kernel 2.4 has support for it but i can't find the option   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

The close i get is "Intel PIIXn chipsets Support" .....

When i boot i get in /var/log/messages .....

```

Jan 10 14:43:10 Baldeante PIIX3: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

Jan 10 14:43:10 Baldeante PIIX3: chipset revision 0

Jan 10 14:43:10 Baldeante PIIX3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan 10 14:43:10 Baldeante ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

Jan 10 14:43:10 Baldeante ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

```

... and i got only pio   :Mad:   :Mad: 

```

# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 430VX - 82437VX TVX [Triton VX] (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 USB [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

00:11.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

```

#hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

If i'm not mistaken this means i can have dma support  right ???

```

#hdparm -c1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

```

I´m not sure about this, does it means i can have 32 Bits support or that i allready have it ??

Can someone point me to a kernel with the option Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II] ???

The option is suposed to be somewehre in 

```

Ata/IDE/MFL/RLL Support

  IDE, ATA and atapi Block Devices

    PCI IED Chipset Support

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## agent_jdh

What you're doing with hdparm looks fine, it just seems that the bios isn't configuring dma at post.  This is (probably) normal behaviour for such an old chipset.

You can edit /etc/conf.d/hdparm with the settings you want, and then add hdparm to the default runlevel so it gets run when you boot.

32-bit IO usually isn't enabled by default anyway, so -c1 and -d1 are probably sensible options for you.

You can check which dma mode is being used by running hdparm -i /dev/whatever.  The mode with the asterisk beside it is the mode currently being used.

----------

## baldeante

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> What you're doing with hdparm looks fine, it just seems that the bios isn't configuring dma at post.  This is (probably) normal behaviour for such an old chipset.
> 
> You can edit /etc/conf.d/hdparm with the settings you want, and then add hdparm to the default runlevel so it gets run when you boot.
> 
> 32-bit IO usually isn't enabled by default anyway, so -c1 and -d1 are probably sensible options for you.
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply sure help me.

I didn't had hdparm at boot.

I check /etc/conf.d/hdparm and allready have -d1 by default i also added "-c3 -m16 -u1"

```

#hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   144 MB in  2.04 seconds =  70.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   30 MB in  3.11 seconds =   9.65 MB/sec

```

It tripled my Timing buffered disk i had 2 or 3 mb now i have 9 to 10 mb some times 11mb

Timing cached it's about the same just goes up and donw about 4 MB.

The diference is amazing i can now use mplayer with fullscreen divx in this really old machine    :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Surprised: 

Now i just need to find a kernel with the right option for my motherboard, i don't think it will do any change since i allready have dma but lets just imagine it gets the computer a little faster ....      :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

